
Freenode IRC is down - agersant
Does anyone know what is going on?
======
speeder
They are taking a massive DDoS, not only it is having recurrent netsplits, the
services (chanserv, nickserv) are getting up and down, and lots of bogus users
are logging in and off (right now I am seeing a 31NAEEEF5Q for example... and
some minutes ago I saw 18 users in the same style in a channel that had 3 real
users)

~~~
bretc
I'm pretty sure that happens when a nick collision happens.

~~~
zecho
Yep. The users with names like that in channels I'm in are actual users.

------
mapt
It started experiencing frequent netsplits as the Super Bowl stream began, and
went down completely a few seconds before the Half-Time Show, then came back
up for a few seconds right after it ended. Since then I've been reconnecting
over and over without being able to load any channels.

It's just come back up as of five minutes ago, with normal chat working.

(US user)

------
cookrn
Lots of mentions in here of the term "netsplit". I hadn't heard of it before,
so here's some context:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit)

------
jlgaddis
This probably doesn't help:

    
    
      $ dig chat.freenode.net | grep 127
      chat.freenode.net.      264     IN      A       127.0.0.1
      chat.freenode.net.      264     IN      A       127.0.0.2

~~~
chjj
Did a double take when I saw this in irssi:

    
    
        23:22:03 Looking up irc.freenode.net
        23:22:03 Connecting to irc.freenode.net [127.0.0.1] port 6697
        23:22:03 warning SSL handshake failed: Connection refused
        23:22:03 Connection lost to irc.freenode.net

~~~
na85
FYI using IRC over SSL is useless.

~~~
jlgaddis
FYI, no, it's not and this stupid line of thinking is getting old.

Just because the NSA can also connect to the server, join the same channels
you're in, and see your conversations does not mean SSL is "useless".

It's like saying that locking your car doors "is useless" because someone can
just smash the window in.

~~~
na85
It's not stupid nor is your analogy apt.

All it takes is one user not using SSL or not verifying certs for your chats
to be vulnerable to eavesdropping.

~~~
q3k
As well as all it takes is one gmail user for your email conversation to be
vulnerable to eavesdropping.

Is this a reason to say SSL between your email client and server is useless?

~~~
na85
Straw man argument

------
olsonea
FYI, you can still connect by using a named server, ie
roddenberry.freenode.net.

[http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml](http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml)

------
bretc
It sounds like it primarily affecting US servers. Avoid those and don't use
the chat.freenode.net servers.

------
songgao
Mine's not working either. Connection refused on both +7000 and +7070

------
akerl_
Works for me; have you ruled out a local connection issue?

~~~
agersant
It seems to be back up. I got confirmation it was down for a few minutes, at
least not only in my area.

~~~
akerl_
I just got hit with a netsplit; looks like a rough day for the network.

